# Little bugs in substrate?



## John Franzwa (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a mix of wood and Eco earth for my little red foot and these little tiny white bugs are popping up under his food dish, are they dangerous? I plane to switch out the substrate as soon as possible. Are they dangerous


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2016)

No they are not dangerous. When you switch the substrate out, if you use wood/chips or coconut coir, bake it at 250 for 3 hours it will help keep the bugs away. You can also boil it.


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 3, 2016)

wellington said:


> No they are not dangerous. When you switch the substrate out, if you use wood/chips or coconut coir, bake it at 250 for 3 hours it will help keep the bugs away. You can also boil it.



Ok cool I will be boiling tomorrow and getting new substrate on Tuesday because tomorrow is the fourth and every thing will be closed.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2016)

If you boil what you have, you really won't need to replace it.


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 3, 2016)

wellington said:


> If you boil what you have, you really won't need to replace it.



I know but I'm just gonna be safe rather than sorry, thank you so much for the advice you respond to all of my stuff right away and that's awesome so thanks again


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2016)

John Franzwa said:


> I have a mix of wood and Eco earth for my little red foot and these little tiny white bugs are popping up under his food dish, are they dangerous? I plane to switch out the substrate as soon as possible. Are they dangerous



The bugs are likely springtails....springtails are good for the soil and represent a good environment...the bugs are not going to harm your tortoise but they humans seem to be freaked out a bit....the bugs will eventually run themselves out....you can also add pill bugs and worms to help keep the soil healthy which will allow a healthy environment....remember, you house a dirt loving creature, one that lives in the earth and all of the critters that may also be there...just saying


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 3, 2016)

ascott said:


> The bugs are likely springtails....springtails are good for the soil and represent a good environment...the bugs are not going to harm your tortoise but they humans seem to be freaked out a bit....the bugs will eventually run themselves out....you can also add pill bugs and worms to help keep the soil healthy which will allow a healthy environment....remember, you house a dirt loving creature, one that lives in the earth and all of the critters that may also be there...just saying



Thanks, I freaked out when I saw em  im still gonna go ahead and remove em


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2016)

John Franzwa said:


> Thanks, I freaked out when I saw em  im still gonna go ahead and remove em




LOL...they will eventually return...so don't be surprised....


----------



## John Franzwa (Jul 3, 2016)

ascott said:


> LOL...they will eventually return...so don't be surprised....



Don't worry I'll be ready for them


----------

